# Who do you look like?



## huntin_dobbs (Jul 28, 2009)

I was talking to a girl at work and she said Kelly looked like someone and that I look like someone, so I figured we could make a game of it. Post a picture of yourself and let everyone throw out some names of famous folks you look like. C'mon it'll be fun!! I already have ideas on who a couple of yall look like.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 28, 2009)

i don't know who i look like , but i feel sorry for the fella !!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 28, 2009)

Yep! I see where you and that Gar look similar


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 28, 2009)

Now your turn to poke at me.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jul 28, 2009)

F1 Im not sure about you!! But DRB has somewhat Favre-ish features


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 28, 2009)

huntin_dobbs said:


> F1 Im not sure about you!! But DRB has somewhat Favre-ish features



don't you mean " FAR OUT " features  ????


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 28, 2009)

he does have a "Favre" look dont he..!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 28, 2009)

Sometimes I look more like him than others, I once
had a guy at the airport ask to have his photo made with me

I don't know who F1 looks like, but there is a certain gal down in S. Ga that thinks he's dreamy

I'm still thinking about Dobbs and BK.


----------



## quinn (Jul 28, 2009)

F1 looks like he might have eaten Favre.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 28, 2009)

huntin_dobbs said:


> F1 Im not sure about you!! But DRB has somewhat Favre-ish features



Yep I think he does too. 


Not sure if I wanna play yet. Depends if I can get a decent picture of myself. I like being on the other side of the camera.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 28, 2009)

quinn said:


> F1 looks like he might have eaten Favre.



That's wrong!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 28, 2009)

BigK looks almost identical to a guy I know here in Carrollton, but none of you would know him... I thought it was him when I first saw Kelly's avatar pic... until I saw the location.


----------



## JasonF (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, I don't have any shots of myself cause I do all the picture takin. 
Found this shot of my ugly mug though...
I get told I look like someone famous all the time?  Can you guess who??


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Jul 28, 2009)

F1 looks like Carlos Zambrano.


----------



## Buzz (Jul 28, 2009)

This should be worth some laughs.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 28, 2009)

JasonF said:


> Well, I don't have any shots of myself cause I do all the picture takin.
> Found this shot of my ugly mug though...
> I get told I look like someone famous all the time?  Can you guess who??




Ummmm...... I'm gonna say Matt Damon.


----------



## BradMyers (Jul 29, 2009)

Man talk about going for the juggler. First Crickett and now you. Poor ole' Smokey! 

Here's me & Jake. I'm about to go for the ride of a lifetime at 350 mph. Mamma did not want to come watch.


----------



## JasonF (Jul 29, 2009)

Crickett said:


> Ummmm...... I'm gonna say Matt Damon.



Dang your good girl!


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 29, 2009)

Buzz said:


> This should be worth some laughs.



Danny Bonaduce with no hair!!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 29, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> Danny Bonaduce with no hair!!!!


 That's good.

I was thinking a small Goldberg.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 29, 2009)

BradMyers said:


> Man talk about going for the juggler. First Crickett and now you. Poor ole' Smokey!
> 
> Here's me & Jake. I'm about to go for the ride of a lifetime at 350 mph. Mamma did not want to come watch.



Tater Salad


----------



## Crickett (Jul 29, 2009)

JasonF said:


> Dang your good girl!



That was an easy one.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 29, 2009)

Crickett said:


> Tater Salad



I was thinking more on the lines of Captain Kangaroo or maybe
that guy that's on the show where the celebrities make funny comments about stupid criminals and such.
I can't think of his name right now.

At least in this photo, He looks different in person


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 29, 2009)

Buzz said:


> This should be worth some laughs.




A very young Stone Cold Steve Austin!  


bigkga69 said:


> Danny Bonaduce with no hair!!!!



I cried when I read that!!   

Let me get a picture of me a bit later on and I'll play along!


----------



## miller (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey Bret I mean DRB you going to play for the Vicking this year, or are you staying retired? 
Good call dobbs he does look Favresce!


----------



## Buzz (Jul 29, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> Danny Bonaduce with no hair!!!!



LOL - funny.   I haven't thought of that one.   I think I outweigh him by about 60# though.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 29, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> I was thinking more on the lines of Captain Kangaroo or maybe
> that guy that's on the show where the celebrities make funny comments about stupid criminals and such.
> I can't think of his name right now.
> 
> At least in this photo, He looks different in person



Ha Ha I know who you're talking about but I can't remember his name either. That's funny.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok I'll play. This is me & my son Nolan taken last fall at Burt's Pumpkin farm. I don't think I really look like anybody famous.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 29, 2009)

Crickett said:


> Ha Ha I know who you're talking about but I can't remember his name either. That's funny.



Is it Gary Bussey?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 29, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Is it Gary Bussey?



That don't sound right but I could be wrong. I still think he looks like Ron White.


----------



## BradMyers (Jul 29, 2009)

Crickett said:


> Tater Salad


I'll take White over Bussey. Been called a lot worse.


----------



## quinn (Jul 29, 2009)

Crickett said:


> Ok I'll play. This is me & my son Nolan taken last fall at Burt's Pumpkin farm. I don't think I really look like anybody famous.



How bout Holly Hunter.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 29, 2009)

quinn said:


> How bout Holly Hunter.



Haven't heard that one before. Did you know that she was born in Conyers? I didn't know that 'til I googled her name.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jul 30, 2009)

First thing I thought was a younger Holly Hunter too, Good call Quinn! And Crickett your son is a cutie pie! Knew she was from Georgia but didnt know from Conyers, thats cool!


----------



## markantony57 (Jul 30, 2009)

ok. here's me. not one of my better days but it will have to do. Remind you of anyone famous?


----------



## Smokey (Jul 30, 2009)

I hear on a regular basis "_hey you look just like_ .. or ... _man, you look so familiar_"

Must be a lot of ugly folks out there.


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 30, 2009)

Smokey, you look like Charlie from the movie Open Range, thats one of my favorite westerns next to Tombstone, and you look like Wyatt in Tombstone too!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 30, 2009)

huntin_dobbs said:


> First thing I thought was a younger Holly Hunter too, Good call Quinn! And Crickett your son is a cutie pie! Knew she was from Georgia but didnt know from Conyers, thats cool!



Thank you.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 30, 2009)

Ok Becca I figured out who you look like & that's Bree Turner. She played in "The Wedding Planner" as one of the brides.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh cool I can see that!!


----------



## Smokey (Jul 30, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> Smokey, you look like Charlie from the movie Open Range, thats one of my favorite westerns next to Tombstone, and you look like Wyatt in Tombstone too!!!



My wife said nope and nope

there must be some ugly folks out there cause I get _"you look like just like"_......almost on a daily basis.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jul 30, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> Smokey, you look like Charlie from the movie Open Range, thats one of my favorite westerns next to Tombstone, and you look like Wyatt in Tombstone too!!!



Kevin Costner and Kurt Russell, Not bad Smokey!! That oughta cheer ya up. I was gonna say a silly ol country singer or 2.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 30, 2009)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Kevin Costner and Kurt Russell, Not bad Smokey!! That oughta cheer ya up. I was gonna say a silly ol country singer or 2.



Well way back a long time ago I use to get "Man you look just like Eddie Van Halen".....My hair was a lot longer then and so was his


----------



## DCHunter (Jul 30, 2009)

Brad Myers, you kind of look like Woody Harrelson


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 30, 2009)

Crickett said:


> Ok I'll play. This is me & my son Nolan taken last fall at Burt's Pumpkin farm. I don't think I really look like anybody famous.


Holly Hunter is my guess...


----------



## Crickett (Jul 30, 2009)

Never really thought about it but I guess I kinda do look like her.


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 30, 2009)

Smokey said:


> Well way back a long time ago I use to get "Man you look just like Eddie Van Halen".....My hair was a lot longer then and so was his



OoOO!!  your gonna have to prove it!!! show a picture!!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have to agree with the Holly hunter thing, especially after her photo was posted.


----------



## BradMyers (Jul 30, 2009)

DCHunter said:


> Brad Myers, you kind of look like Woody Harrelson


Poor old Woody. I have been told that before which I reply I wish I had his money. My wife likes this pic best, probably cause it was 17 years ago.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 30, 2009)

markantony57 said:


> ok. here's me. not one of my better days but it will have to do. Remind you of anyone famous?




A young Burt Reynolds maybe?


----------



## quinn (Jul 30, 2009)

markantony57 said:


> ok. here's me. not one of my better days but it will have to do. Remind you of anyone famous?



Eddie Munster?


----------



## BradMyers (Jul 31, 2009)

quinn said:


> How bout Holly Hunter.


Ok I'll say yeah on that, but I still say Danica too.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jul 31, 2009)

markantony57 said:


> ok. here's me. not one of my better days but it will have to do. Remind you of anyone famous?



I was watching one of those shows "Worlds Dumbest..." There's a comedian on there, Bryan Callen,  kinda?


----------



## Smokey (Jul 31, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> i don't know who i look like , but i feel sorry for the fella !!!



You know, that gar and Feral together look a lot like the number

10


----------



## BradMyers (Jul 31, 2009)

Smokey said:


> You know, that gar and Feral together look a lot like the number
> 
> 10


 BTW that's a 10 I'd go bowfishing with anyday.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 31, 2009)

OK, I said I'd play along, so here goes.

Snapped these this morning while fishing with the kids...

The first one, IMO, bears a striking resemblance to someone famous...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 31, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> OK, I said I'd play along, so here goes.
> 
> Snapped these this morning while fishing with the kids...
> 
> The first one, IMO, bears a striking resemblance to someone famous...



You look just like Delton  


I dont have anypics of me.....


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 31, 2009)

Crickett said:


> Ok I'll play. This is me & my son Nolan taken last fall at Burt's Pumpkin farm. I don't think I really look like anybody famous.




maybe?


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 31, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> You look just like Delton
> 
> 
> I dont have anypics of me.....




I do bear a strikin' resemblance to him don't I?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> maybe?
> View attachment 350054





If her hair was a little curlier, she would be a dead ringer for Georgia Belle!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 31, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> If her hair was a little curlier, she would be a dead ringer for Georgia Belle!



Your rite!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 31, 2009)

Crickett said:


> A young Burt Reynolds maybe?


 

That's what I was thinking also...  like back when he played in Gator....


----------



## Crickett (Jul 31, 2009)

southwoodshunter said:


> That's what I was thinking also...  like back when he played in Gator....



Yep or like Stroker Ace.


BTW You kinda look like Helen Hunt in you avatar.


----------

